# Water Is Very Cloudy



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

My macs water is very cloudy i need help


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Water reading & or waterchange. Is it cycled?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Its been running for like 8 days , and sorry i cannot post water readings so im just neesing everyones best guess which i know is hard


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

if its been 8 days from a fresh started tank, then your tank is cycling.

To quickly finish your cycle, try adding bio media from another cycled tank otherwise, dont add or touch anything and let the tank cycle.

What size is your tank, what filters are you running and do you have gravel/sand? if so, how much?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Probably an ammonia spike.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

agreed. your tank is cycling. it takes a few weeks. you REALLY need to get a water test kit for ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates. next to a filter, it's up there with the most important things you need when owning a fishtank.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

If you have any P's in there, kinda hope you don't, add some salt to reduce the burn effects.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I know and yes its a brand mew tank and filter. 10gl tank and HOB whisper filter and yes i have gravel in there



TheCableGuy said:


> If you have any P's in there, kinda hope you don't, add some salt to reduce the burn effects.


No i dont have any p's in there because i just wasent gonna risk killing him, should i add salt still


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah...anything living in that tank is going to endure quite the stressful adventure as it's tank cycles. assuming it lives through the cycle it should be ok immediately following. one harsh ammonia or nitrite spike will kill your fish though, which is why it's always a good idea to cycle your tank before you put your stock in. even if you get a handful of goldfish, it's better than subjecting an expensive piranha or other fish which might end up dying on you.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

You're keeping a mac on a 10g?


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

your doing the right thing, let it sit and cycle but a 10G? what are you planning to do with it?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hes a baby only 1" lol


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Hes a baby only 1" lol


I didn't know you could id serras that small

And how long do you think it'll be ok in the 10g?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

10GAL IS USELESS FOR ANY SIZED P. What are you going to do when it hits three in, move it to a 30gal?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well srry after looking at his size hes not 1" hes prob like 2.5" and hes ina 14gl rite now he should be fine in there for awhile



FEEFA said:


> 10GAL IS USELESS FOR ANY SIZED P. What are you going to do when it hits three in, move it to a 30gal?


No i have a 55gl for him


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Whats the sanchezi going in, the 14g?


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

setup the 55 instead of the 10G, trust me, it will be way easier for you and your p


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

chrscap said:


> setup the 55 instead of the 10G, trust me, it will be way easier for you and your p


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

TheCableGuy said:


> setup the 55 instead of the 10G, trust me, it will be way easier for you and your p











[/quote]
Yea its still cycling


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry dude...a 'lil moody today.

If there's no fish, don't worry about adding salt or doing anything other than a small water change (10-15%) once a week.
.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

TheCableGuy said:


> Sorry dude...a 'lil moody today.
> 
> If there's no fish, don't worry about adding salt or doing anything other than a small water change (10-15%) once a week.
> .


Ok will do







, from what i see im guessing its just not fully cycled wich was my mistake


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Your cycle will take about 3 weeks, until then I suggest getting a test kit for Ph, nitrites, ammonia and nitrates and testing your water once and a while


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

putting a 1" serra in a 55g tank is a bad idea IMO. a 10 is fine for at least a year. it's a 1" serra. a 1" pygo is different, it's a 1" serra, it's a tetra with teeth.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yea i say hes 2.5" and will do cableguy


----------

